# Zylinder und passendes Ventil



## Wendelin (22 September 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin Studentin und habe noch nicht viel mit der Pneumatik zu tun. Anfänglich dachte ich, bei der Pneumatik passt ja eh alles zusammen (Adapter usw). Nun meine Frage:
Ich habe einen bestimmten Zylinder und suche dazu ein passendes Ventil.
Wie kann ich das Volumen eines Zylinders mit dem Durchfluss eines Ventils zusammenbringen?
Kann ich das berechnen? Und wenn ja, wie? Wie bekomme ich heraus, welches Ventil (welche Ventile) passt?
Gibt es sonstige Abhängigkeiten zwischen Zylinder und Ventil, auf die ich bei der Zusammenstellung achten muss?
Angenommen, sie stehen in einem Raum.
Auf was muss ich bei der Druckluftaufbereitung achten? Ausser Reinheitsklasse? Damit auch die Druckluftaufbereitung mit Ventil und Zylinder zusammenpasst.
Auf was muss ich achten, wenn ich eine ganze Anlage zusammenbaue? Unabhängig davon, was der Zylinder machen sollte? Also nicht funktional.
Könnt ihr mir ein sehr gutes Buch empfehlen?
danke


----------



## Blockmove (22 September 2018)

Wenn man sowas noch nie gemacht hat, dann wirds schwierig.
Also entweder du kennst jemand im Bekanntenkreis oder du besucht einen Pneumatikkurs.
Sowas bietet jeder Hersteller an.


----------



## Wendelin (23 September 2018)

Hallo nochmal
gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit, das Volumen des Zylinders für die Auswahl des Ventils zu nutzen?
Es gibt den Qr-Wert (benötigter Durchfluss des Zylinders) und den Qn - Wert (Nl/min). Wie bekomme ich diese beiden Werte zusammen? Ohne dass ich die Ein und Ausfahrzeit des Zylinders kenne?
Auf was kommt es denn wirklich an bei den pneumatischen Anlagen?


----------



## weißnix_ (23 September 2018)

Festo hat ein Online-Tool um das ganze zusammenzubringen.
In Pneumatikanlagen sind die wichtigsten Kennwerte die Kraft und die Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit.
Über die Kraft ergibt sich die Kolbengröße. Aus der Kolbengröße und der Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit ergibt sich der Durchfluss. Und dann hast Du die benötigte Ventilgröße.
Der Abstand Ventil--Zylinder ivm. dem benötigten Durchfluss gibt Dir dann die Nenngrößen der Verbindungselemente.


----------



## Blockmove (23 September 2018)

Und wenn die Ventilgröße hast, dann geht das Elend mit den ganzen Anschluss- und Zubehörteilen los.
Der Festo-Onlineshop ist da zwar ne Hilfe aber zum Überblick verschaffen ist der Papierkatalog besser


----------



## Wendelin (23 September 2018)

[FONT=&quot]Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Mich interessiert das alles sehr. 
Worauf muss ich bei den Anschlüssen achten? G1/4 kann von 100 bis 500 Nl/min übernehmen. Also ist die Anschlussgröße kein (wirklicher) Auswahlfaktor. Oder?
Bei den Schläuchen. Je kürzer desto besser, und Flexibiliät und Einsatzbereich beachten. Oder noch mehr??
@weißnix: Welche Kraft meinst Du? Die Kraft, die benötigt wird, um eine bestimmte Masse zu bewegen? oder einfach F=p/A

Steht  in den Datenblättern von den Zylindern irgendwo versteckt drin, welchen  Durchfluss der Zylinder braucht? oder ist das nur abhängig von  Anwendungsfall?
Ich meine, durch die Datenblätter kann ich das  Volumen des Zylinders berechnen....und irgendwie muss ich doch dann auf  einen Durchflusswert kommen können. Ohne Taktzeit und Zyklen. 
ich  meine: Volumen, dann Luftverbrauch (Volumen mal Druck 6bar), dann  Durchfluss? Was für ein Wert fehlt mir für den Durchfluss, den der  Zylinder braucht. Nur die Zeit? Kann ich die zeit irgendwie umgehen, und  dennoch ein passendes Ventil finden?
Danke, danke, danke





[/FONT]


----------



## weißnix_ (23 September 2018)

Hast Du Dir mal das oben verlinkte Tool angesehen?
Mit Kraft meine ich selbstredend die Kraft, die Du benötigst um eine Maxxe x zu bewegen (beschleunigen, abbremsen).



			
				Wendelin schrieb:
			
		

> einfach F=p/A


Daraus ergibt sich (Irgendwas stimmt an Deiner Formel übrigens nicht, Paralleluniversum???) die benötigte Mindestkolbengröße - die wird auf die nächstgrößere Nenngröße gerundet.
Die Anschlussgrößen der Zylinder sind dann ebenfalls schon gegeben - Beim Schlauch wird aber extrem interessant die Länge (Da sag mal einer, auf die Länge kommt es nicht an ).


----------



## Wendelin (23 September 2018)

Lach...F=p mal A sorry
Bin ja auch schon ganz durcheinander vor lauter Formeln gucken.
Das tool habe ich mir angesehen. Nur, da brauche ich eben eine Zeit und auch die zu bewegende Masse. Beides habe ich nicht.
Bei den Schläuchen ist mir das ersichtlich, dass die Länge eine große Rolle spielt. Deshalb. je kürzer, desto besser. Am Besten, das Ventil direkt an den Zylinder anschrauben
Größeren Schlauch benutzen, um Zylinder schnell ausfahren lassen zu können. Doch es gibt wohl eine kritische Größe, bei der ein größerer Schlauch keinen Sinn mehr ergibt (Innenvolumen).
Bei SMC habe ich etwas entdeckt: Bei den Ventilen wird der Durchfluss angegeben in l/min (ANR) und nebendran steht die verwendbare Kolbengröße des Zylinders. Nun frage ich mich....wie kann SMC die verwendbare Kolbengröße zeigen. Was heißt überhaupt ANR?
Ist die Angabe des Durchflusswertes bei SMC  Q (l/min) ANR ein anderer Durchflusswert als bei deutschen Unternehmen (l/min)?


----------



## Wendelin (23 September 2018)

letztendlich kann ich ein großes Ventil nehmen für einen kleinen Zylinder. Das wäre aber Verschwendung der aufbereiteten Druckluft.
Ich kann aber kein kleines Ventil für einen großen Zylinder nehmen. ist auch nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## weißnix_ (23 September 2018)

ANR ist einfach das englische Äquivalent zu unseren "Normlitern".
Es ist das Volumen unter Standardbedingungen.



> Standard Reference Atmospheric conditions (ANR) namely:+20°C, 65% relative humidity, 1.013 bar, according to standards NFE48100 and ISO R554, R558



Ohne die Größen der bewegten Masse und die dafür verfügbare Zeit kannst Du kein mechanisches System genau auslegen. Was willst Du tun?
Ungefährgenau kannst Du schon was machen - das hat mit Auslegung aber nur entfernt zu tun.

Du hast übrigens Recht: Ein sehr großes Ventil für einen kleinen Zylinder ist Verschwendung von Ressourcen (weniger der Druckluft). Umgekehrt geht das aber: Wenn keine hohe Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit erforderlich ist kann das sehr gut funktionieren ein kleines Ventil an einem größeren Zylinder zu verwenden.


----------



## Wendelin (23 September 2018)

Super. Danke.
Und wie komm ich von l/min auf Nl/min? Welche Standardbedingungen sind das? 20 Grad, Ein und Ausgangsdruck am Ventil?
also wären 6 l/min das gleiche wie 6 Nl/min, wenn beide bei 20 Grad gemessen wurden? Sind das nicht die üblichen Standardbedingungen bei den Datenblättern?
In den Datenblättern steht wirklich arg viel drin...
Und ab wann ist eine Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit hoch? Ist es nicht so, dass bestimmte Zylinder eben bestimmte Bewegungsgeschwindigkeiten durchführen können? Oder kann jeder Zylinder jede Geschwindigkeit ausführen? In den Datenblättern der Zylinder steht ja so gar nichts drin über größtmögliche Geschwindigkeit. Oder die Kleinste.
Meinst Du mit Ressourcen die Energie, die benötigt wird, um die Druckluft aufzubereiten? Also Stromkosten?


----------



## Wendelin (23 September 2018)

Super. Danke.
Also sind 6 l/min identisch mit 6 Nl/min, wenn beide unter den obengenannten Bedingungen gemessen wurden?
Meinst Du mit Ressourcen den Strom, den ich für die Luftaufbereitung benötige?
Was sind hohe Bewegungsgeschwindigkeiten? Ich meine, kann jeder Zylinder jede Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit durchführen? Oder gibt es Zylinder mit einem speziellen Wert, der für sehr hohe Bewegungsgeschwindigkeiten geeignet ist und ein anderer, der auf kleine Geschwindigkeiten geeignet ist? Auf was könnte ich hier achten im Datenblatt?


----------



## Wendelin (23 September 2018)

oh. Der Beitrag war nun doch schon drin. naja....doppelt ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## weißnix_ (23 September 2018)

Auch wenn ich irre gern mit jungen Frauen flirte - ich muss mich da jz mal ganz stark zurücknehmen weil ich jetzt an der Matratze lauschen muss.
Außerdem benötigst Du theoretisches Wissen welches ich auch nicht bieten kann.

Jeder Zylinder hat mechanische Grenzwerte. Er kann nicht beliebig schnell und auch nicht beliebig langsam. Das erste erklärt sich von selbst, das zweite hat was mit Haftreibung zu tung: Man bekommt einen Slip-Stick-Effekt. Die Bewegung ist nichtmehr kontinuierlich sondern ruckelnd.

Ressourcen im angesprochenen Beispiel: Ein großes Ventil ist einfach mal teuer.

Egal: Gute Nacht 

Ich häng hier einfach mal von Festo den Normzylinderkatalog rein.
Da findest Du viele Werte und Diagramme. So findest Du häufig eine Minimalgeschwindigkeit und eine max. Aufprallenergie in den Endlagen. Die Minimalgeschw. ist verknüpft mit Slipstick und die Aufprallenergie mit Masse+Geschwindigkeit.
OK Student(in) jz geh ich schlafen und Du bringst das in den Zusammenhang. Deal?


----------



## Blockmove (23 September 2018)

@Wendelin:
Beschreib doch einfach mal deine Anwendung. Dann kann man etwas gezielter antworten.
Bei einer Standard-Anwendung macht man sich selten Gedanken um die Geschwindigkeit. In 90% aller Fälle wird hier sowieso mit Einschraubdrosseln die Geschwindigkeit gedrosselt.
Also zuerst Zylinderdurchmesser (abhängig von der benötigten Kraft) und Hub auswählen. Beim Kolbendurchmesser spielt die Einbaulage eine Rolle. Je nach Kolbenseite musst du die Kolbenstangenfläche von der Kolbenfläche abziehen.
Als nächstes Befestigung und Kolbenstange wählen.
Wird der gesamte Kolbenhub genutzt, dann kann eine Endlagendämpfung sinnvoll sein, wenn nicht dann evtl. Stoßdämpfer.
Zum Einstellen der Geschwindigkeit verwendet man - wie oben schon erwähnt - Einschraubdrosseln. Meist kombiniert mit einem Rückschlagventil.
Üblich ist hier die sogenannte Abluftdrosselung. Aber je nach Anwendung kann auch eine Zuluftdrosselung oder ein Druckminderer notwendig sein.
Wenn du deinen Zylinder gewählt hast, dann ermittelt man die notwendige Durchflußmenge und dann die Ventilbaureihe. Da gibt es meist schon einige Auswahlmöglichkeiten.
Dann anhängig von der Funktion das genaue Ventil (Art, Betätigung, Rückstellung, Vorsteuerung, Spulenspannung, Rückmeldung, ...)

Also wie bereits gesagt ohne genauere Angaben zu deiner Aufgabenstellung wird's schwierig 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Wendelin (24 September 2018)

nochmal ganz herzlichen Dank euch zusammen!
Es ist ganz einfach: Angenommen, die Komponenten stehen alle in einem Raum. Auf welche Eigenschaften der Komponenten muss ich achten, damit sie zueinander kompatibel sind. Ohne funktionale Eigenschaften.
So müssen sie den gleichen Temperaturbereich, Betriebsdruck Bereich haben. Und was müssen sie noch gemeinsam haben?


----------



## Blockmove (24 September 2018)

Wendelin schrieb:


> nochmal ganz herzlichen Dank euch zusammen!
> Es ist ganz einfach: Angenommen, die Komponenten stehen alle in einem Raum. Auf welche Eigenschaften der Komponenten muss ich achten, damit sie zueinander kompatibel sind. Ohne funktionale Eigenschaften.
> So müssen sie den gleichen Temperaturbereich, Betriebsdruck Bereich haben. Und was müssen sie noch gemeinsam haben?



Wenn du in den Festokatalog (Link von weißnix_) schaust, dann ist da deine Frage beantwortet.
Die Druckluft muß bestimmten Anforderungen genügen. Suchbegriff: ISO 8573-1


----------



## Wendelin (24 September 2018)

Stimmt. Die Reinheitsklasse habe ich aber schon. Wie ist das dann mit dem Schlauch, wenn dann nur 7:: steht? Bei Ventil und Zylinder steht meist 7:4:4 drin. Ist Öl und Wasser für den Schlauch nicht wichtig?


----------



## weißnix_ (24 September 2018)

Schlauch gibt es aus verschiednene Materialien. Sofern die Druckluft als solche zu bezeichnen ist macht es dem Schlauch für gewöhnlich nix aus.
Umgebungsbedingungen sind natürlich zu beachten. Wichtigste: die temperatur. Der Schlauch besteht (zumeist) aus Thermoplasten.


----------



## Wendelin (24 September 2018)

Und die Verschraubungen? Muss man da auf etwas achten? Außer Temperatur? Oder CleanDesign (FestoKatalog)?
Gibt es von der Sicherheit her irgendetwas zu beachten? Oder was tut man alles, um die Anlage im Laufen zu halten (also Ausfälle zu vermeiden)?
So langsam macht das echt Spass.....


----------



## Blockmove (24 September 2018)

Du weißt aber schon, dass das hier ein SPS- und Elektrotechnikforum ist


----------



## Wendelin (24 September 2018)

Lach...das weis ich. Es waren aber hier Pneumatik-Themen dabei. Und ich habe auch schon sehr viel Hilfe bekommen.


----------

